# a telepben lévő



## sm3

Hello,

I am unsure how to interpret the highlighted text in this phrase. I would appreciate if anyone could explain how to interpret this.

Minden esetben a fő cél, hogy *a telepben lévő* olajba az adott összetételeknél és nyomáson, hőmérsékleten minél több CO2 -os gáz oldódjon be, vagy az elegyedéshez elegendő gáz legyen jelen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Olivier0

"(present) in the/this land?" - of course only you, with the context, may know what spot of land they are considering. Do you fully understand the grammar? (a bit intricate, with "adott" qualifying both the "összetétel" and "nyomás" parts, and the "fő cél" in fact double, "oldódjon"+"legyen").
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Telep can mean settlement and yard (széntelep - coal yard) as well, but also _battery_. 
An example for lévő:  Amerikában *lévő *barátom - My friend *who/that is *in America.


----------



## Olivier0

Due to the technical details, I was thinking of some industrial land/area (gyártelep), but some context could really help.
-- Olivier


----------



## Puppancs

When we're talking about oil extraction *telep* is that "pool" under the ground where the oil can be found. I don't know the English word for it.


----------



## Zsanna

This "telep", as Puppancs put it, is surely not the same as "gyártelep" (you couldn't add the suffix _-ben_ to the word in that meaning), a(open) flat industrial area of some sort, on the contrary, it must be fairly closed. A similar expression may be "reservoir" (although that may also be translated as _medence_)... 
I have found a little online dictionary about oil extraction, it may help a bit, see here. (Unfortunately only English-Hungarian version.)

The word, "lévő" (or levő) is easy at first sight: it is the present participle form of "to be", so meaning: _being_, _existing_ (+ whatever could fit the context - but we would need more about that again).


----------



## Olivier0

"Reservoir" as Zsanna says and as Puppancs describes seems to be the word used in the Wikipedia description of that method for oil extraction: "_Carbon dioxide (CO2) flooding is a process whereby carbon dioxide is injected into an oil *reservoir* in order to increase output when extracting oil._"
-- Olivier


----------



## sm3

Thanks everyone for the replies. I can understand the solution to my question now.


----------

